# Tight space



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like the POCO didn't take a look at the elevation plan, or the plan changed. I have a feeling the meter reader's going to crap.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

My understanding of this HO, is that a LOT of things change! Also, if memory serves, grade is supposed to be within 6" of final when you call for POCO hookup.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Also, if memory serves, grade is supposed to be within 6" of final when you call for POCO hookup.


BG&E?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I figured that was a POCO supplied metering setup the second I saw it. A real electrician can't bring himself to install metering equipment in which the bottom few inches rots off in 10 or 15 years.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

John:

I know you were expecting a response from us when you posted these pictures, BUT.......I AM (for once) SPEECHLESS


----------



## davis (Apr 11, 2007)

I think they should fill it with water and a few coy fish.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I like it. Would love to see the Meter Mans face when comes along to read the meter.

Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If that's not an AMR meter, and they don't make somebody change that setup, I have a feeling it will soon be an AMR meter.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

AMR? Is that remote read?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> AMR? Is that remote read?


Automated Meter Reading. Goes over the power lines or to the meter reader's truck, depending on which style.


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

I would like to see the after a long rain or some snowfall.
Where is the roof? :jester:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Just when you think you've seen it all....


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Pierre Belarge said:


> I would like to see the after a long rain or some snowfall.
> Where is the roof? :jester:


It poured here all day. I'm wondering myself.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

John, will you be going back to correct this? It seems simple enough to relocate the meter. I'm thinking an LB needs to used where the meter is now and of course the LB has to remain accessible so the pit stays. I can't imagine the POCO will allow this to remain this way.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> John, will you be going back to correct this? It seems simple enough to relocate the meter. I'm thinking an LB needs to used where the meter is now and of course the LB has to remain accessible so the pit stays. I can't imagine the POCO will allow this to remain this way.


we won't touch it yet. We will wait for the inspector or POCO to nail the HO, then tell her how much it will be to relocate.

The worst part is she could have hidden the meter in such a way noone would have cared. About 6' in front is a stone wall, which was backfilled up to the wood bulkhead you see. Put the bulkhead on the left side, and leave the side wall open and I don't think there would be an issue.


----------

